# The SF/F Author Interview Thread



## J-Sun (Dec 20, 2013)

This is for all non-Chronicles genre author[1] interviews anyone wishes to bring to the attention of anyone else.

I just posted an interview yesterday, but came across another today and realized there could be one thread for them[2]. Searching to see if such a thread already existed didn't turn up any results[3], but did show interviews scattered everywhere, so maybe this thread will be useful, unless people prefer the one-interview-per-thread approach.

Today's interview is Joe Haldeman by Alvaro Zinos-Amaro (2013-12-19) @ locusmag.com.

(Yesterday's was Pat Cadigan by Stefan Fergus (2013-12-17) @ civilian-reader.blogspot.com (thread).)
_____

[1] Or possibly editors or critics or others in that general universe.

[2] Some earlier interview threads I'd posted that searching turned up:

Joss Whedon by Adam Rogers (2012-05-03) @ wired.com
Ted Chiang by Shawn Speakman (2012-01-31) @ sf-fantasy.suvudu.com
Peter Nicholls by Neela Debnath (2012-01-11) @ blogs.independent.co.uk
The Jack Campbell thread includes links to Parts one and two of an interview (2012-05-02) @ sffworld.com

[3] I may have been thinking of one I actually created but which was for audio/video interviews rather than print.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 21, 2013)

There is the Interviews board, which may be of help:
Interviews - Science Fiction Fantasy Chronicles: forums


----------



## J-Sun (Jan 14, 2014)

I said:


> There is the Interviews board, which may be of help:
> Interviews - Science Fiction Fantasy Chronicles: forums



Wow, I completely forgot to reply to this. It's my understanding that that subforum is for interviews conducted expressly for the Chrons and I was thinking a thread for non-Chrons interviews might be handy but, yes, the Interviews subforum is definitely handy for people looking for interviews and I probably should have mentioned that in connection with this.


----------



## J-Sun (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, this thread doesn't appear to have been too useful, but I'll use it. 

Here's an interview with Brad R. Torgersen who has struck me as the best newer writer in _Analog_ since getting re-acquainted with that magazine. This might be interesting to anyone but is probably most interesting to aspiring/new writers and is where I heard of "SASS".


----------



## J-Sun (Jan 31, 2014)

J-Sun said:


> Well, this thread doesn't appear to have been too useful, but I'll use it.



Or not. From now on, I likely link to such things via the blog thing here at the Chrons. For instance, today's item includes links to interviews of Michael Swanwick and Ted Chiang. But if anyone else wants to use it, have at it, or the mods can close it or whatever.


----------

